# Chasing old threads



## Vintagebikenut (Apr 11, 2012)

I have a 39 schwinn BF goodrich deluxe and the threads at the springer pivot bolt need to be chased. Threads seem to be tight when I install the pivot bolt. After trying more than one pivot bolt I have come to realize that the thread on the fork itself must be slightly cross threaded the pitch is not something you can purchase at any hardware store or bolt supply store. Can anyone give me some advise on how or where I can find this odd ball size tap.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 11, 2012)

You will need to find a place that sells machine shop equipment, they usually have large selection of taps and die's. I have found a few odd threads for stems and what not.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Apr 12, 2012)

*hello*

i have  what  they  call a  knife  blade  file and i start at the   end  and   gently  file it all the way to the ned of the thread as long as u  can get   started on the right  thread
chucksoldbikes 
 and any  good machine shop  should have those different   dies


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 12, 2012)

*taps*

2 good sources for taps and dies are Grainger and MSC Industrial supply. Both have easy online catalogs and will sell to anybbody with a credit card, you don't need to open an account. Of course you'll need to figure out what size you need.


----------



## Bozman (Apr 17, 2012)

Look at Duluth Trading Company. They have a universal thread tool that will even clean up Left Hand Threads.

http://www.duluthtrading.com/store/...r-tool-69165.aspx?kw=thread&processor=content


----------

